# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  قصص غريبه جدا لاكنها حقيقيه...!!!!!!!!!!!

## ayhamco

*
يقول عالم احــــياء امريكي

أن هناك طبيب شاهد في طريقه كلب مصاب بكسر إحدى قوائمه فحمله إلى عيادته البيطريه وقام بمعالجته وبعد أن تماثل للشفاء أطلق الطبيب هذا الكلب سراحه وبعد فترة من الزمن سمع الطبيب نباح الكلب عند باب عيادته فلما فتح الباب وجد الكلب الذي عالجه ومـــــعه كلب آخر مصاب
فياسبحان الله من الذي الهمه وعلمه هذا إنه الله


يقول عالم الأحياء الامريكي

أن هناك قط وكان صاحب البيت يقدم له طعام كل يوم
ولكن هذا القط لم يكتفي بالطعام الذي يقدمه له صاحب البيت فأخذ يسرق من البيت طعام فأخذ صاحب البيت يراقب القط فتبين أنه كان يقدم الطعام الذي يسرقه لقط آخر أعمى
لا إله إلا الله
كيف كان هذا القط يتكفل بإطعام قط كفيف ولكن قدرة الله عزوجل
فأسمع قول الله تعالى
وما من دابة في الأرض ولافي السماء إلا على الله رزقها سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه و زنة عرشه و مداد كلماته


وهذا موقف حدث بالعراق

يحكيه شاب عراقي قائلا عندنا نؤمن بشئ اسمه حية البيت (الحية = افعى ) وحية البيت اي التي تعيش في البيت لاتؤذي في احد البيوت الريفية كان لافعى صغار تحت كوم من التبن وعندما ارادت المرأة العجوز صاحبة البيت رفع التبن وجدت صغار الافعى فما كان منها الا ان حملت الصغار الى مكان قريب امين وعندما عادت الافعى ولم تجد صغارها جن جنونها واتجهت صوب اناء كبير فيه الحليب وقامت بفرز سمها من انيابها في الاناء وبعد ان بحثت ووجدت صغارها في مكان قريب عادت ورمت نفسها في الحليب ثم خرجت منه واتجهت الى رماد التنور واخذت تتقلب به ليلتصق الرماد بجسمها ثم عادت ودخلت في اناء الحليب لكي تعيبه ولايستخدمه اهل البيت وقد كانت المرأة العجوز تراقب هذا المنظر العجيب من بعيد ولله في خلقه شؤون*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

سبحان الله 

مشكور ايهم

----------


## N_tarawneh

بجوز ...!!!

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

سبحان الله

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

والله احسن من البشر.. احنا الي عايشين بغابه

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

*بتصير 
فسبحان الله*

----------


## العالي عالي

سبحان الله 

وفي خلقه شؤون

----------


## saousana

سبحانك يا رب 
مشكور على القصص

----------


## ابو نعيم

شكرا هذه القصص سمعتها من قبل وهي حقيقية لان بعض منها سمعتها في خطب الجمعة

----------


## ساره

شكرا على القصص الرائعه

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> بجوز ...!!!



دبرها يا نادر :Smile:  

أنداري ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## زينة

موضوع رائع
شكرا  :Smile:

----------


## جسر الحياة

*سبحان الله
شكرا أيهم*

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

*سبحان الله



شكراً لك*

----------


## باريسيا

*اتقشعر بدني 

سبحان الله 

بتصير اكتير 


يسلمو على الطرح 
ويعطيك الف عافيه*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

الله أعلم

وسبحان الله

وشكرا

----------


## حلم حياتي

*سبحان الله  
بس ولا شي صعب على قدرة الله عز وجل*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *اتقشعر بدني 
> 
> سبحان الله 
> 
> بتصير اكتير 
> 
> 
> يسلمو على الطرح 
> ويعطيك الف عافيه*


وبما إنها بتصر كتير ليش بدنك اتقشعر يا باريسيا اتقشعر ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## L A R A

شكرا على القصص

----------


## mosa

شكرا على القصص الرائعه

----------

